# Astronomical Time Clock



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

Do any of the fancy astronomical time clocks out there have a daylight savings programming feature? I've seen the Intermatic ones on their site, but it doesn't specify if there is a way to set them for daylight savings or not. Any ideas?


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh... just found one. Had to look a little closer at the site to find where it expands the descriptions.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Does the time clock jam to this ?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I use the 'Aube T1072-3W' (Honeywell) one. Works well, has better options for setting the Longitude/Latitude options. 

Does require a neutral tho.

Here...
http://www.aubetech.com/products/produitsDetails.php?noProduit=165&noLangue=2


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The intent of an astronomical time clock is to match the operation of the load to sunrise and sunset with out having to adjust the settings of the switch operators. Assuming sunset to sunrise operation, there is no need for DST adjustment. I guess if you want to turn the load off or on at a specific time there would be such a need, but if you want the load to come on at sunset and off at a specific time, I don't think it would work correctly with an automatic DST adjustment.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

The switch isn't that smart. For example you have to tell it what time it is and even tell it AM or PM. When DST is active it does know enough to adjust the time if you set that option.

Therefore the sun sets at 6 PM or 7 PM. It needs to know what to do. Besides people like to look at the clock part of it.


----------

